# Vampires and regeneration



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I say a thread on this ages ago but I cannot remember what the outcome was. Where does it actually say that vampies have the regeneration special rule. It just occured to me when I was bored and read the VC book cover to cover that I couldnt actually find the rule stated anywhere???


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Vampires don't have regenerate.

Maybe you were thinking of the Varghulf?


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

It dawned on me after I posted the thread that if it doesnt say they have it then they dont... 

But in my eyes that makes a vc general very vunerable!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I know where the theory came from (rulebook-used as a example o the regenerate rule) and I either believe that they included an item that granted them regenerate OR it might been them, in the previous VC book


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

Maybe you were thinking of the drakenhof banner which gives the entire unit regeneration


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They can regenerate lost wounds but that is a different thing entirely... guess this may be a case of mistaking what someone said.


----------

